
Siraj Raval-Potentially exploiting students, banning students asking for refund - mmq
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/d7ad2y/d_siraj_raval_potentially_exploiting_students/
======
money_money
It is such a shame to ripoff students. He masterfully gained the attention of
top ML researchers like Goodfellow, Jeff Dean, Yann LeCun (and many others who
follow him on Twitter) to make it look like he's famous/noteworthy. I wish the
news about this scam reaches those researchers and even better would be public
condemnation on the scam. PS: (From my interactions with many of the top AI
researchers including the ones I mentioned, I know that they care about
students and original research so I don't think they would have anticipated
such behavior)

------
stephenwithav
Siraj is getting bad press from this. It wasn't Siraj banning students, it was
a TA who did the banning.

Props to Siraj for not throwing that person under the bus. (Yes, I'm a TA. No,
it wasn't me.)

